# BNR LS7 Coil Upgrade



## FernyT99 (Apr 24, 2020)

So i'm making upgrades on my 2016 limited LT 1.4L and i found this coil upgrade from Bad News Racing, it allows the use of LS7 coils but at quite the cost and only works with the Bad News Racing tune, i'm just wondering if anyone here has bought this upgrade and if it's really worth the $600 price tag


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I don’t honestly see how the price can be justified, but I think @XtremeRevolution has them.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

If you’re going for an all out built then yah could be worth it. For day to day fun and use you’ll not notice the difference. For 600$ a tune and inter cooler would do wya more for power and felt fun.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

If you all already tuned, make your own just let the tuner know to adjust the timing to match the coils you use. There is a how to on sonic owners forum

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you look at the MSD Streetfire coils, they are about $55 ea (4), You need to locate some decent plug wires at 13in in length and 8.5 mm in diameter, you would need to source the coil cover and a bracket, and then make the connector wiring to the plugs.

As for the tune, just about any tuner should be able to help.






LS Ignition Coil Upgrade


Hey everyone, this will be a work in progress/diary DIY. I will keep editing this first post until conclusion. I typically do my big forum posts like this, so sorry. I HOPE to at least have the proof-of-concept running/idling the car 11/18/2017. That all just really depends on the time I have...



www.sonicownersforum.com













Project 1.8 Turbo (Turdbo)


This is coming along nicely. Not that you need to tell, but are you keeping track of the costs? Someone in the future may want to know. I may be wrong, but my whole life, it was deck the block and shave the head. I can't wait for the finish! Thank you. Down to the penny, and I wish I...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## MulanDragon (11 mo ago)

FernyT99 said:


> So i'm making upgrades on my 2016 limited LT 1.4L and i found this coil upgrade from Bad News Racing, it allows the use of LS7 coils but at quite the cost and only works with the Bad News Racing tune, i'm just wondering if anyone here has bought this upgrade and if it's really worth the $600 price tag


not for 2016


----------

